# Something new from Carolina Cast Pro



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I've placed an order for some new blanks. 

Cast Pro Series 8' 1/2 to 1 1/2 oz high modulus IM8 trout/light inshore blanks. The test rods were put through the ringer last fall and the feedback was very good.

First order will be blanks only, if successful then I'll do a run of factory rods. Look for the debut around May.

Tommy


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Make that two falls and some great puppy drum action and trout the last two winters. Great Rod!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Yea I guess they did get a couple of seasons of testing...


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

There's been some good flounder caught on those rods too


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Any updates on these Tommy? Looking for a new 8' or 8'6" light rod.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Unless there is another delay I should have them (blanks) here in the next few weeks.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Awesome thanks.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

1 or 2 piece? 
Equal lengths if two?
Thanks,
TjB


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

2 pc 50/50


----------

